# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  ΑΝΕΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ

## xara

Η περιφέρεια της πυξίδας (ανεμολόγιο) είναι κύκλος μοιρασμένος σε 360 μοίρες. Οι 360ο διαιρούνται σε 4 ίσα μέρη και το καθένα περιλαμβάνει 90ο . Το μηδέν του ανεμολογίου δείχνει στον Βορρά. Το σημείο του ανεμολογίου που βρίσκεται αντίθετα στο βορρά δηλ στις 180ο είναι ο Νότος. ΅Όταν βλέπουμε την πυξίδα και έχουμε απέναντι μας τον Βορρά, δεξιά μας ακριβώς στην μέση στις 90ο είναι η Ανατολή και αριστερά στις 270ο είναι η Δύση.

Ακριβώς μεταξύ Βορρά και Ανατολής στις 45° είναι η Βόρειο- ανατολική κατεύθυνση, 
μεταξύ Ανατολής και Νότου στις 135° είναι η Νοτιοανατολική, 
μεταξύ Νότου και Δύσης στις 225° είναι η Νοτιοδυτική 
και μεταξύ Δύσης και Βορρά στις 315° είναι η Βορειοδυτική κατεύθυνση .
Στην Ελλάδα οι συμβολισμοί κατευθύνσεων γίνονται με τα αρχικά κεφαλαία γράμματα αλλά πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε και τον διεθνή συμβολισμό του Ανεμολογίου.
http://www.eoskavalas.com/

http://www.blueseasailing.gr/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όσοι μένουν στην Αθήνα με μια βόλτα στην Πλάκα μπορούν να δουν μία από τις αρχαιότερες παραστάσεις ανεμολογίου, πρόκειται για τους Αέρηδες το γνωστό οχταγωνικό κτίριο που σε κάθε μία; από τις οχτώ πλευρές του έχει σκαλισμένο τον αντίστοιχο άνεμο.
Μέχρι το 1920 περίπου οι πορείες δίνονταν με τον αντίστοιχο άνεμο (πχ πλέουμε στο γαρμπή). Παρόλο που χρησιμοποιούμε τις μοίρες το αντίστοιχο τμήμα του χάρτη λέγεται ακόμα ανεμολόγιο, όποιος θέλει να δει τη σχέση τουςμπορέι να χρησιμοποιήσει το αντίστοιχο εργαλείo excel του naytilia.gr η το αντίστοιχο για μια πρώτη επαφή με το ανεμολόγιο.

----------


## Leo

Να κι ένα πιο ευχρηστό ανεμολόγιο με όλες τις ονομασίες.

anemologio_full.gif

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Εδώ* μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε σε τευχος της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης του 1953 την εξλελιξη των ανεμολογίων από την εποχή του Ομήρου μέχρι τη ρωμαική εποχή γραμμένη από τον Γάλλο γεωγράφο Pascal-Francois-Joseph Gossellin (1751-1830) μετφρσμένο από τον Κ.Α.Παναγιώτου.

----------

